# Wrong birthday in Birth Certificate



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there,

My son was born in dec 5 here in uae and the birth certificate processed in egypt is sept 5. (Egyptian birth certificate is needed to process his egyptian passport here in uae)

We return the document and ask my father in law (FIL) to directly contact the relevant office to amend the same.

Yesterday, we are inform by my FIL that they will not change the birth certificate. No other reason given other that they will not do it. They told my FIL after one month of waiting for the amendment of the same (

Will he have problem in the future? That his uae birth certificate details is not the same as his egyptian birth certificate.

Is there an office where you can complain about this kind of typo mistake and no action from that relevant office.

Because of his birth certificate is dated sept 5, we might pay here 4months penalty for delayed residence visa stamp (if they follow the passport birthdate rather than the uae birthdate).

Any advise?

Thanks


----------



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

We got our bc changed, but it required going to the office in person and paying some baksheesh.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

unfortunately, it's pretty typical for egyptian birth certificates to have the wrong birth date (for egyptian nationals). 

where did you file for the egyptian birth certificate? it sounds like you filed it somehow in egypt as opposed to the egyptian embassy in the uae?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

sarahrqe said:


> We got our bc changed, but it required going to the office in person and paying some baksheesh.


I'd assume that this is the best way to have any information corrected, going in person, and paying some "Tips"!

In each and every public office, there will be someone that got a room/corner for making coffee and tea for staff and visitors, this person would be the best option when it comes to asking for help! As they know all the staff members in the office and know who "Accepts" tips and who does not! So aim for the tea guy!

Good luck!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I'd assume that this is the best way to have any information corrected, going in person, and paying some "Tips"!
> 
> In each and every public office, there will be someone that got a room/corner for making coffee and tea for staff and visitors, this person would be the best option when it comes to asking for help! As they know all the staff members in the office and know who "Accepts" tips and who does not! So aim for the tea guy!
> 
> Good luck!



Lol...a little bit of inside knowledge....worth it's weight in gold


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol...a little bit of inside knowledge....worth it's weight in gold


It took me a while to learn how to deal with the "tipping" part in public/state offices! And I have to admit that I do not have the guts to "offer" tips for public/state clerks, simply cause it's against my own values to offer bribes!

But as days passed I'd learned that this is the only way to get things moving! Specially where I live, you simply need to pay for anything to be done! But it's always easier for me personally to pay someone who clearly asked for the money than just "offering" it.......Saying that, I have to show gratitude to ONE clerk where I live that made a brilliant job helping me while issuing some papers to get my military exemption, he did not ask for a penny, done the job in minutes, and when I felt I should give him something as a "reward", he gave me that look that made me feel like I insulted him badly, and made me feel terrible about it! His name was Ahmed, and I never saw him again, but I'll never forget what a decent man he was!

Cairo officials on the other hand, are much better, as the percentage of the officials who are willing to do their jobs without charging extras in Cairo is much higher than where I live, but still, you'd need to pay to speed things up! And the tea guys are helpful letting you know who to talk to and who to pay, and of course they'd expect their own share of the "tips" for being "helpful".......


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

meb01999 said:


> unfortunately, it's pretty typical for egyptian birth certificates to have the wrong birth date (for egyptian nationals).
> 
> where did you file for the egyptian birth certificate? it sounds like you filed it somehow in egypt as opposed to the egyptian embassy in the uae?


We did file the birth cert. application here in egypt consulate in Dubai.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

We send back the birth certificate back to egypt last march so my father in law can directly request for amendment rather than do it here again in the egypt consulate in Dubai but after long month of waiting the Clerk/official said they will not change it ( for no apparent reason.... my father in law is not into tips as well as same reason against his values.. So sad  

Because of that official who didn't even manage to recheck his work against the uae birth cert. we will pay lots of penalty... ( wish he will have a karma


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

meb01999 said:


> unfortunately, it's pretty typical for egyptian birth certificates to have the wrong birth date (for egyptian nationals).
> 
> where did you file for the egyptian birth certificate? it sounds like you filed it somehow in egypt as opposed to the egyptian embassy in the uae?


Really.. How hard this can be.. The person will have a template for sure, just type all the details (which is not way to much.. Just couple of names, birth place and birth date). I didn't see any reason why they will have error on this instances.. Just re-check and they will be ok.. I guess they are just so lazy, careless person...


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hassli said:


> Really.. How hard this can be.. The person will have a template for sure, just type all the details (which is not way to much.. Just couple of names, birth place and birth date). I didn't see any reason why they will have error on this instances.. Just re-check and they will be ok.. I guess they are just so lazy, careless person...


do you have a uae birth certificate as well? if so, is the birth date correct there?

eta: and YES, it shouldn't be so difficult!!! i have had so many simple mistakes on paperwork here. nothing is ever done right the first time.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes we do have the uae birth cert. as my kid was born in uae... And the ate is correct.

Anyhow, anyone has experience with this company.. http://expegypt.com/. They offer to fixed it for a fee.. 

Thanks


----------

